# Help! Stocking Suggestions Needed Fluval Spec V



## El Funko (Aug 31, 2010)

My 5 gal. Fluval Spec is finally cycled, and I'm planning to make an order with Rachel (Msjinkzd.com) soon. I'd like a shoal of small fish, small enough to have 8-10 total.

Here's a shot of the tank:








And from the other side:








Currently scaped with: 
ADA Amazonia
A few small branches of manzanita I had left over
Windelov Java Fern - Microsorium pteropus
Dwarf Hairgrass - Elocharis parcels
Anacharis
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Anubias Nana Petite

My wish-list:
Small (1" or less adult length)
Colorful
Shoaling (would prefer schooling, but will settle for shoaling)
Personality - won't hide in the plants all day like the CPDs. 

Right now Rachel has a few options:

Danio erythromicron - Dwarf Emerald Rasbora
Boraras uropthalmoides
Boraras naevus
Microdevario kubotai

I'd been planning to get b. briggitae, but haven't found any in stock locally or with Msjinkzd. I was leaning toward the emerald rasboras, but already have CPD's in another tank, and they're just too shy. 

I was planning on ordering from Rachel because there's another fish I'd like that she has in stock for another tank of mine. 

Locally, there are a few options, nothing too exotic:
Harlequin rasbora
Lamb chop rasbora
Glowlight tetra

So, what do you think a good choice would be?


----------



## Rapture (Aug 23, 2012)

Danio erythromicron will hide just like CPD's, so go with one of your other choices.

Jelly bean tetra, green neon tetra are a couple more choices

I have some boraras merah in my spec, a good alternative to briggitae


----------



## blink (Feb 22, 2012)

Microdevario kubotai

My wife's 12 long is scaped similar to your spec V and the boraras maculata hide in the bushes until there is food to be had but the Kubotai are typically out and social, always swimming proudly in the open center of the tank where the light is bright and there's plenty of space. Plus the Kubotais look phenomenal once they settle in and color up, I've never seen a photo really capture them as they can look.

Maybe my CPDs are freaks, but they're out and about almost all the time, the only time they run into hiding is when my wife or the dog run past the tank and spook them.


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

Any of the boraras species would fit your bill. My maculatas are afraid of nothing. Even when doing water changes they come to my hand to check it out and they always gather at the surface when I put my hand near the tank. I think the kubotai's are beautiful but they might need more room since they are more active swimmers.


----------



## El Funko (Aug 31, 2010)

I checked out another LFS yesterday, and they've really made some great changes since I'd been there last. I picked up 10 cherries and 3 Pygmy Cories for the Spec. I'll let them acclimate a bit, then order a small group of boraras or microdevario. Is 3 Cories too few? Should I add 3 more?

The LFS also had pea puffers. I'd never seen them in person before, and now I'm in love. Just the ticket for the Fluval Chi I picked up on Craigslist. I think I'll pop a filter and new light in there and set up a species tank. Maybe 2 puffers. Awesome little guys!


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

pygmy cories are super small. I think you could stand a few more. Corys love to shoal.


----------



## Corbin (Jan 4, 2015)

i was thinking 2 panda cory with a dwarf gourami and 3 cardinal tetras in my Fluval spec, i know this is a bit crowded but i figured the corys won't take up much space because they stay on the bottom. is this too many? i have seen some real crowded specs and i feel like this is pretty reasonable.


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2006)

Ember tetras are always awesome...


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Riley said:


> Ember tetras are always awesome...


Agreed. With all green plants like you have bright embers would look awesome. They are my favorite right now personally.


----------



## GreenNinja (Oct 30, 2014)

I've currently got some micro (strawberry) rasboras in mine. The chili rasboras would also look quite nice (they're brighter red).


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

I recently picked up some dwarf emerald rasboras. They are pretty active little fish and I think you would enjoy them.

Tank looks great, by the way.


----------



## Brenagwynn (Jan 2, 2015)

I, personally, like White Clouds (I've got 4 Gold ones, will add one more). They are beautiful, peaceful, shoaling, small and undemaning.


----------

